# VirtualDub Codecs



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I am using Fraps to record short video clips. I can import the files into Virtualdub and view/edit them, but under Video Compression I only have a few default codec options:

Uncompressed RGB
Fraps video decomp
Intel IYUV (twice)
Microsoft RLE 
Microsoft Video 1

I have tried several times (different versions from different sources) to install the DivX and Xvid codecs specifically but they do not show up. Can someone help me to get these installed.

Vista64 Home Premium SP2
Virtualdub 1.9.6 (build 32618/release-AMD64)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I got my codecs from www.codecguide.com using the Mega Codec Pack.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've installed from that site and others. I have no idea if they are actually installing, but I do know, nothing shows up in Virtualdub.


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

you can get a list of the codecs installed under the device manager. expand sound, video and game controllers then open video codecs. under the properties tab will have the list.

EDIT: i know when i installed autoGK that it will install DivX/XviD. actually autoGK is a good utility. after i record from the desktop with minimum compression, i'll then use autoGK to compress the video and it does it very well.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> you can get a list of the codecs installed under the device manager. expand sound, video and game controllers then open video codecs. under the properties tab will have the list.


I keep seeing this mentioned, but I have yet to see anything under S,V &GC except the Realtek Hi def audio controller.




> i know when i installed autoGK that it will install DivX/XviD.


Virtualdub is supposed to do the same thing.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you using the 64-bit version of VirtualDub? If so, you'll probably need 64-bit codecs.
If you downloaded the default Xvid's or DivX's they're 32-bit codecs, and will only show up in 32-bit VirtualDub.
Here's one 64-bit Xvid: http://esby.free.fr/CelticDruid/mirror/XviD/
If it doesn't work, use the 32-bit version of VirtualDub.


----------

